# Διάφορα > Yγεία / Tραυματισμοί / Αποθεραπεία >  Συκωτι και νεφρα - εξετασεις

## thegravijia

παιδες εκανα εξετασεις για το συκωτι και τα νεφρα και βγηκαν στο συκωτι στα ορια οι τρισαμινασης και στα νεφρα ολιγα λευκωματα,
 ξερει κανεις τι ειναι τα λευκωματα στα νεφρα ??...
ειχα κανει και ξανα εξετασεις πριν 8 μηνες και παλι ηταν τσιμπημενες οι τρισαμηνασεις με τη διαφορα οτι τοτε δεν χρησιμοποιουσα δεξτροζη ενω τωρα χρησιμοποιω..


οι γιατροι απεδωσαν τα αποτελεσματα στη διατροφη που ακολουθω και στα συμπληρωματα...

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?   :02. Bang Head:  

περιμενω λυσεις απο τους ειδικους πανω στο θεμα..

----------


## isis

.......................

----------


## _kwstas_

E! Kλασικα που θα το απεδιδαν???? απευθινσου σε εναν αθληατρο καλητερα! αυτος θα σου πει κατι παραρανω...

----------


## thegravijia

> Αρχικό μήνυμα απο thegravijia
> 
>  ξερει κανεις τι ειναι τα λευκωματα στα νεφρα ??...
> 
> 
>  *Τα λευκώματα ονομάζονται και πρωτεΐνες, από την Ελληνική λέξη «πρώτος». Αποτελούν βασικό συστατικό της δίαιτας και τα δομικά στοιχεία τους ονομάζονται αμινοξέα. Υπάρχουν τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα (είναι 9) και τα μη απαραίτητα, δηλαδή αυτά που μπορεί και κατασκευάζει ο οργανισμός μόνος του (είναι 13). Τα λευκώματα χωρίζονται σε υψηλής και χαμηλής βιολογικής αξίας, με βάση το αν περιέχουν ή όχι τα απαραίτητα αμινοξέα, όπως επίσης και με βάση το πόσο καλά πέπτονται (διασπώνται) στο έντερο. Τα ζωικά λευκώματα πέπτονται περίπου κατά 95% ενώ τα φυτικά κατά 80-90%.
> 
> Μερικά λευκώματα είναι μεγαλύτερης βιολογικής αξίας από άλλα με βάση το πόσο διαφορετικά αμινοξέα περιέχουν. Έτσι αυτά που περιέχουν πολλά διαφορετικά αμινοξέα είναι πιθανά καλύτερα από αυτά που περιέχουν λίγα, έστω και αν αυτά είναι τα απαραίτητα. Η αξία αυτή των λευκωμάτων παρέχεται από τη σχέση Protein Energy Ratio και την Βιολογική αξία του λευκώματος.*


καΙ ΤΩΡΑ τι κανω?

πως διορθωνονται ?
παιζει οι αυξημενες τιμες να ειναι φυσιολογικες για εμας που προπονουμαστε?

----------


## thegravijia

pe παιδια καποιος να με βοηθησει...
απαντηστε ...

----------


## kyriakos23

αθλιατρο πως βρισκεις?

----------


## vagg

> αθλιατρο πως βρισκεις?


11880...χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## vagg

φιλε thegravijia  επειδη ειδα και το θεμα σε απασχολει και το ανεφερες και σε αλλο τοπικ να σου πω οτι αυτα μπορει να ειναι ανεβασμενα και μονο απο τη γυμναστικη η και χωρις λογο...αμα 8ες βαλε και τιμες αλλα και εγω ειχα λιγο τσιμπημενα λευκωματα (ο.3 πανω απο το φισιολογικο και δεν επερνα και συμπληρωματα και τπτ) και μαλιστα επειδη καναμε πολλα παιδια απο τη δουλεια μαζι ολοι ειχαν τσιμπημενα λιγο λευκωματα 
τωρα και τρανσαμινασες αμα αντι για 45 εχεισ 60 δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος και σιγουρα ουτε το συκωτι σου....σε παθησεις του ηπατος αυτα φτανουνε 200 μοναδες πανω
στο λεω για να μην τρελενεσε και ανησυχεις αδικα και οι γιατροι ειναι λιγο υπερβολες και βαζουν αυστηρα ορια για να πουλανε φαρμακα...γραφουνε συνταγες και οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες τουσ δινουν κινητα και λαπτοπ....

 :01. Cursing:

----------


## thegravijia

> φιλε thegravijia  επειδη ειδα και το θεμα σε απασχολει και το ανεφερες και σε αλλο τοπικ να σου πω οτι αυτα μπορει να ειναι ανεβασμενα και μονο απο τη γυμναστικη η και χωρις λογο...αμα 8ες βαλε και τιμες αλλα και εγω ειχα λιγο τσιμπημενα λευκωματα (ο.3 πανω απο το φισιολογικο και δεν επερνα και συμπληρωματα και τπτ) και μαλιστα επειδη καναμε πολλα παιδια απο τη δουλεια μαζι ολοι ειχαν τσιμπημενα λιγο λευκωματα 
> τωρα και τρανσαμινασες αμα αντι για 45 εχεισ 60 δεν χαλασε ο κοσμος και σιγουρα ουτε το συκωτι σου....σε παθησεις του ηπατος αυτα φτανουνε 200 μοναδες πανω
> στο λεω για να μην τρελενεσε και ανησυχεις αδικα και οι γιατροι ειναι λιγο υπερβολες και βαζουν αυστηρα ορια για να πουλανε φαρμακα...γραφουνε συνταγες και οι φαρμακοβιομηχανιες τουσ δινουν κινητα και λαπτοπ....


σε ευχαριστω που απαντησες , ναι με απασχολη γιατι ουτε φαρμακα παιρνω κ παρολα αυτα ηταν ανεβασμενα.
να πω κατι - οταν εκανα τις εξετασεις ειχε προηγηθει προπονηση την προηγουμενη μερα και το τελευταιο γευμα ειχε γινει στις 3 ωρα το βραδυ πηγα και εκανα τις εξετασεις κατα της 10 πρωι της επομενης μερας . πιαζει ρολο αυτο?? ΄η οχι??

ρωταω γιατι δεν ξερω τι να κανω επειδη οι γιατροι το αποδιδουν στα συμπληρωματα και πιστευω ειναι λογω της ασχετοσυνης τους ...ετσι νομιζω ,εσεις τι λετε/?

----------


## vagg

εννοειτε ρε φιλε οτι παιζει ρολο....στο γιατρο το ειπες??
αμα 8ες πεσ μας και τιμεσ ποσο ξεπερασες τα ορια???

----------


## thegravijia

> εννοειτε ρε φιλε οτι παιζει ρολο....στο γιατρο το ειπες??
> αμα 8ες πεσ μας και τιμεσ ποσο ξεπερασες τα ορια???


τι εννοεις οτι παιζει ρολο?
επρεπε να ηρεμησω πρωτα καποιες μερες κ μετα να παω να τις κανω?
εξηγησε το λιγο αν γνωριζεις πραγματα πανω στο θεμα..


(τις τιμες θα τις εχω συντομα)

----------


## vagg

εννοω οτι επρεπε να μεινεις νυστικος 12 ωρες πριν τισ εξετασεις αυτο στο λενε πριν κανεις εξετασεις....στο γιατρο το ειπες οτι ειχες φαει στις 3 το βραδυ???

----------


## thegravijia

οχι ρε φιλε - η γιατρος μου πε να φαω το βραδυ ετσι γενικα .
δεν της ειπα οτι εφαγα 3 το βραδυ. 
μεταξυ μας δν πρεπει να της κοβει κ πολυ- περιορισμενης ευθυνης που λεμε,

και παω τωρα κ μου λεει οτι φταινε τα συμπληρωματα ουτε με ρωτησε τι παιρνω τιποτα...
μικροβιολογος ειναι..

αλλα μιλησα με μια διατροφολογο κ μου πε οτι για να κανω εξετασεις επρεπε να εχω σταματηση τις προπονησεις μια βδομαδα πριν,ισχυει??
για να μην εχουμε καποιο μικροτραυματισμο - γιατι αν εχεις τοτε ειναι ανεβασμενες οι τιμες στο συκωτι

----------


## vagg

σου ειπε να φας το βραδυ αλλα εννοουσε 8 αντε 9 το βραδυ....οχι 3 ξημερωματα....επισης τι εφαγες θυμασε???αλλο να φας ενα γιαουρτι και αλλο ενα αρνι...και αυτο που σου ειπε για τη γυμναστικη ισχυει και οτι φυσικα μπορει οι δεικτες αυτοι να ειναι ανεβασμενοι λογω χρησης συμπληρωματων αλλα λογω της χρησης αυτη την περιοδο και οχι οτι απο αυτα γαμησες το συκωτι σου γενικα...απλα το εχεις να δουλευει λιγο στη τσιτα...μη στεναχωριεσε

----------


## thegravijia

στις 3 το βραδυ εφαγα ψωμι και περιπου 45γραμμαρια πρωτεινης κοτοπουλο ..κ σαλατα...
τωρα αυτο που θα κανω ειναι να ξανακανω το πασχα και βλεπουμε τοτε ..το βραδυ θα ποσταρω και τους αριθμους απο τις εξετασεις...

----------


## thegravijia

> τι να χασω? δεν καταλαβα τι εννοεις..


εαν αρχισεις να ΤΡΩς Τα κιλα σου χ2 την πρωτεινη..
δεν θα χασεις μυικη μαζα - αυτο εννοω.

----------


## skrwz21

και πιστευεις οτι μαυτο θα διορθωθει κατι στο συκωτι η στα νεφρα μου ?

----------


## thegravijia

> παιδια εχω κανει γενικες εξετασεις χθες ..
> 
> και μου βγηκανε ανεβασμενα ενζυμα στο συκωτι , ανεβασμενες τιμες στα νεφρα
> και ψηλη χοληστερολη !
> 
> ειμαι σε διατροφη εδω και 1μιση μηνα (ασπρο κρεας μονο, ρυζι κ ελαιολαδο )
> 3χ τα κιλα μου πρωτεινη σχεδον το αλλαζω μερα παρα μερα.. 200-250γ περιπου (απο τα οποια 65γ απτο συμπληρωμα μονο τις μερες που γυμναζομαι με βαρη)
> 
> ενω παιρνω πολυβιταμινη animal pak , βιτC , και fish oils (6g/μερα)
> ...


εδω θα σε πει ο isis ..

εγω μονο εμπειρικα απο τα δικα μου αποτελεσματα μιλαω..
θεωρω οτι η περισια πρωτεινη που δεν αφομοιωνεις σου καθεται στα νεφρα - ειχες ανεβασμενη ουρια και λευκωματα στα νεφρα?

----------


## ioannis1

πιθανον παιρνεις πολυ πρωτεινη και επιβρυνονται τα νεφρα υπρβολικα.γιαυτο θελει πολυ νερο,πολυ αεροβια

----------


## skrwz21

φιλε αποτι μου ειπε ο χημικος σημερα ειναι σε καλα επιπεδα οι αναλυσεις απλα εχω *αυξημενη κρεατινινη κατα 1,3* !!!

αυτο τι σημαινει ?

το οτι γυμναζομαι σκληρα 'βαρια' στις προπονησεις αυτο δε λεει κατι ασπουμε ?

κατα ποσο μπορει η πρωτεινη να επηρεασει το CPK κρεατινινη?

----------


## thegravijia

φιλε μου το οριο 1.5 δεν ειναι?
επερνες κρεατινη μηπως?
τεσπα δεν θελω να μιλαω για τετοια πραγματα καθαρα εμπειρικα οποτε περιμενε παιδια που ξερουν να σου πουνε πιο καλα...

λευκωματα και αυξημενη ουρια σιγουρα δεν ειχες? κοιτατες μια και πες...

----------


## skrwz21

Αναλυτικα και παρακληση μου, ας μιλησουν ΜΟΝΟ οσοι γνωριζουν..
Τελικα δεν ειναι τοσο τραγικα τα πραματα οπως μου ειχε πει αρχικα και ουτε καν προβλημα μπορει να μην υπαρχει οπως τα βλεπω εγω..

* ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ... ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΕΣ ΤΙΜΕΣ*

GLUCOSE                 79  ...70-110
UREA                        83 ...                        10-50
CREATININE             1.3...                         0,6-1.1
URIC ACID               5.5 ...3.4-7
CHOLESTEROL         215...                    <200-250
HDL-CHOLESTEROL    72...                    <35 increased risk
LDL CHOLESTEROL    132...                 <130-160
TRIGLYCERIDS           53 <200
ALP                         182 ...                         80-306
SGPT                         53 ... UP TO 42
SGOT                        31 ...                        UP TO 37
GGT                          29...                          11-61

----------


## mantus3

ενδιαφερουσες τιμες...

----------


## ioannis1

Η κρεατινινη ειναι δεικτης λειτουργιας του νεφρου.μαλλον παιρνεις υπερβολικη πρωτεινη η δεν πινεις πολυ νερο.η παιρνεις διουρητικα.

----------


## skrwz21

θα επαναλαβω και προσθετω οτι ειμαι σε διατροφη εδω και 2 μηνες περιπου, με υψηλα ποσοστα πρωτεινης, και απο συμπληρωματα, εκτος απο την whey που παιρνω(μετα το γυμναστηριο), εχω και τις ανιμαλ πακ και μερικα fish oils.
Επισης Ιωαννη 5 λιτρα νερο την ημερα δεν νομιζω να ειναι λιγα..

----------


## ioannis1

εννοω τεραστιε αν ελαττωσεις την πρωτεινη θα πεσει η κρεατινινη.

----------


## skrwz21

Καποια κατατοπιστικη απαντηση δεν εχω δει ακομα.. ουτε απο τους 'ειδικους'

----------


## Exci

> Καποια κατατοπιστικη απαντηση δεν εχω δει ακομα.. ουτε απο τους 'ειδικους'


Την πρωτεινη να μειωσεις σου ειπαν...

----------


## kafros gate 7

> γιατι λενε η τοση μεγαλη ποσοστητα πρωτεινης δεν μπορει να μεταβολιστει απο τον οργανισμο κ καθεται στο συκωτι κ στα νεφρα υπαρχουν λευκωματα που αποβαλονται απ τα ουρα..
> 
> 
> τωρα τι κανω..???


αυτο επειδη εχω γνωστο μου γιατρο το εχω ακουσει και ισχυει.ακομα μου εχει πει πως και αλλοι που εχει εξαιτασει και επαιρναν συμπληρωματα ειχαν προβλημα στις εξαιτασεις του συκωτιου.ακομα αυτο το ξερω και απο ξαδερφο μου που ασχολειται χρονια με το bodybuilding.
κατα τη γνωμη μου κοψε τα πολλα συμπληρωματα και προσπαθησε να αναπληρωνεις αυτες τις πρωτεϊνες με το φαϊ σου.
πιστευω να μην σε απογοητευσα...αυτα που λεω μπορει και να μην ισχυουν παντως σου λεω τι ξερω...παντως μην αγχωνεσαι.

----------


## thegravijia

^^ να πεις στον γιατρο σου οτι ητε φας 100γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο που ειναι 30γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ητε πιεις ενα σκουπ που ειναι παλι 30γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι το ιδιο..!!!

*σημασια εχει η συνολικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που τρως καθημερινα οχι απο που λαμβανεται ..*
ελεος πια με τους γιατρους ..

τωρα αν αμφιβαλεται για την ποιοτητα του σκευασματος ειναι αλλο θεμα..

----------


## kafros gate 7

> ^^ να πεις στον γιατρο σου οτι ητε φας 100γραμμαρια κοτοπουλο που ειναι 30γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ητε πιεις ενα σκουπ που ειναι παλι 30γραμμαρια πρωτεινης ειναι το ιδιο..!!!
> 
> *σημασια εχει η συνολικη ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που τρως καθημερινα οχι απο που λαμβανεται ..*
> ελεος πια με τους γιατρους ..
> 
> τωρα αν αμφιβαλεται για την ποιοτητα του σκευασματος ειναι αλλο θεμα..


με τη λογικη ετσι οπως το λες ειναι και εγω αυτο θα ελεγα και λεω...τωρα τι να σου πω.οσα ξερεις ξερω...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σωστό αυτό με την πρωτείνη απλα το συμπλήρωμα δεν εγκυμονεί κινδύνους περισσότερους απο την πρόσληψη απο την τροφή γιατί έχει μέσα και τις βιταμίνες και αντιοξειδωτικα για καλύτερη απορόφηση της πρωτείνης είναι και πιο εύκολα αφομοιώσημα και για να μην μπερδευόμαστε αν ενας παίρνει φάρμακα και λογικά θα παίρνει και συμπληρώματα και κάνει εξετάσεις και είναι ανεβασμένα τα ενζυμα του συκωτιού αμέσως θα πεί ο γιατρος απο τα συμπληρώματα αφού δεν θα πεί οτι έπαιρνε και απο τα άλλα τα νταλαβέρια και όλα χρεώνονται στα συμπληρώματα και πολλοι γιατροι είναι και άσχετοι και βόδια που αμέσως την εύκολη λύση στην διάγνωση και φοβερίζουν τον κόσμο .

----------


## Levrone

το χω γραψει και θα το ξαναγραψω..και ας πει καποιος οτι θελω να υποστηριξω τον κλαδο μου..αλλα η αληθεια ειναι η εξης..η ζωη που κανουμε δεν ειναι σαν του μεσου ανθρωπου..αθλουμαστε, καταπονουμαστε, τρωμε καλα ΑΛΛΑ πολυ, και ολα αυτα εχουν σημασια..κανετε εξετασεις? θελετε να βγαλετε ακρη και να εχετε σιγουρα συμπερασματα? δε θα πατε σε κοινο γιατρο, θα πατε σε αθλιατρο. εχει τεραστια διαφορα.

και μην εχετε απαιτηση απο το γιατρο να σας πει "δε φταιει η πρωτεινη, αλλα γυμναζεσαι και ειναι λογικο να ειναι ανεβασμενα" ..ο γιατρος δεν ξερει απο αυτα. και ποτε δεν τα διδαχθηκε. ο παθολογος ξερει για δεκαπεντε χιλιαδες αλλα πραγματα, οχι για σκονες..θα δει τιμες υψηλες, θα σε βρει οκ κατα τ αλλα θα σου πει "τι τρως?" , θα πεις σκονες κτλ θα σου πει φταιει αυτο..ας βαζουμε σιγα σιγα στη ζωη μας την εννοια του αθλιατρου.

και απορω, εμεις εδω στην Κρητη αθλιατρο δεν εχουμε, σε Αθηνα ομως και σε Θεσσαλονικη υπαρχουν. και το ξερω απο πρωτο χερι. ΑΘΛΙΑΤΡΟΣ. Ο γιατρος του αθλητη, ουτε παιδιατρος , ουτε παθολογος, ουτε οδοντιατρος..

----------


## DusWS

ρε παιδια αυτο παντως με την πρωτεινη που λενε οι γιατροι οτι βλαπτει δεν το πιστευω πια και ειδικα μετα απο εγχειριση που ειχα κανει...οπου ειχα πολυ καλη αναρρωση πραγμα που ο γιατρος σε μια επισκεψη που εκανα μετα αυτης επαθε πλακα και με ρωτουσε σα χαζος πως καταφερα να εχω τοσο καλη και συντομη αναρρωση. οταν του ειπα με πρωτεινη επαθε πλακα...εμεινε(εννοειται πως πρωτεινη εδω και 8 ρονια δεν εχω σταματησει ποτε ειτε γυμναζομουν ειτε καποιο καιρο παλι οχι...αρα μαλλον η πρωτεινη κατ'εμε δεν ενοχλει πλυν καμια αλλεργιας αλλιως πες τον γιατρο που σου εκανε τις εξετασεις να παει ξανα σχολειο να μελετησει εκεινα τα τεραστια βιβλια τα οποια στοιχημα οτι δεν τα ανοιξε ποτε..δε γινεται ο αθλιατρος μου( ο τοτε) να με επρηζε χωρις λογο να μη σταματησω την πρωτεινη ποτε ειτε γυμναζομαι ειτε οχι και τωρα οι λοιποι(ασχετοι με το αθλημα) γιατροι απλα να λενε αυτα ολα που παιρνεις ειναι θανατος αργος....δηλαδη οι αντιβιωσεις ρε παιδια που μας δινουν πλεον σαν καραμελες και τα τοοοσα αλλα φαρμακα δεν βλαπτουν? δεν ειναι μελλοντικος θανατος?

σορρυ αν βγηκα offtopic αλλα μετα απο αυτο το topic βγηκα καπως εκτος οριων.

μαν αυξημενες τιμες εχει ενας που κανει απο απλο κλασσικο αθλητισμο εως και πρωταθλητισμο.(μαλλιαροπουλος power).

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

τα συμπληρώματα το έχουμε πεί άπειρες φορες όταν κάτι είναι εγκεκριμένο και δεν γίνετε αλόγιστη χρήση δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα , οτι ισχύει και για την τροφή αν κάτι είναι χαλασμένο και το φάμε θα μας πειράξει η αν το λαχανικό έχει φυτοφάρμακο πάλι θα πειράξει η αν φάμε μεγάλη ποσότητα κρέατος και χωρίς λαχανικα είναι σίγουρο θα έχουμε πρόβλημα και αιματολογικά .

πολύ σωστα είπε ο λεβρονε οι φυσιολογικές τιμες και οι περισότεροι τύποι αφορούν ανθρώπους νορμάλ με νορμάλ τρόπο ζωής και διατροφής ο αθλητής που καταπονεί το μυικό σύστημα και υπάρχουν κατάλοιπα του μεταβολισμού και τρώει και μεταβολίζει μεγαλύτερες ποσότητες τροφης και θρεπτικών συστατικών θα έχει και περισσότερα κατάλοιπα αρα και οι εξετάσεις θα είνα τσιμπιμένες.

εδώ ο ειδικός που είναι ο αθλήατρος μπορεί να πεί ότι μέχρι αυτα τα όρια ανεβασμένα μέν αλλα φυσιολογικά για έναν αθλητη , η θα πεί εδω χτυπάει καμπανάκι γιατί είναι πάνω απο τα επιτρεπτα όρια .

αν δεν υπάρχει κάποια προδιάθεση ενας που παίρνει συμπληρώματα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να εμφανήσει παρενέργειες , εφόσον είναι συμπληρώματα προδιαγραφών .

είναι πολύ σημαντικό παιδια να έχετε υψηλά επίπεδα HDL καλής χοληστερίνης και χαμηλά κακής που ένας που αθλείτε και κάνει σωστη διατροφή δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι οκ εκτος ασταθμητων παραγόντων όπου υπάρχει προδιάθεση

----------


## isis

.........

----------


## thegravijia

τρανσηναμιναση AST(SGOT):28 <37
τρανσηναμιναση ALT (SGPT): 62 <42
γ-γλουτ....(v-GT): 14 / 0-61
φωσφοταση αλκ. (ALP) 47 / 35 - 104 

xoλερυθρινη ολικη ΄ 0.60 / ο.οο-1.20
xoλερυθρινη Αμεσος '' ο.11 / <0.45
xoλερυθρινη εμμεσος '' 0.49 / 0.40 - 0.70

thanks isis..!
 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## ioannis1

μια χαρα εισαι.

----------


## thegravijia

> μια χαρα εισαι.


ναι Γιαννη απο 120 οι τρανσηναμιναση επεσε στο 62 .
μια εννοια λιγοτερη τωρα :01. Smile: 

με βοηθησε και ο isis σε αυτο.! δηλ να ριξω τις τιμες.

----------


## ioannis1

πηρες tad;εγω που πηρα ειναι φοβερο.

----------


## thegravijia

> πηρες tad;εγω που πηρα ειναι φοβερο.


οχι tad 
απλα αρκετα καλα λιπαρα επερνα και καπως ετσι επεσαν .
εκανα οτι ειπε ο isis  γιατι αλλιως ειχε πει αν δεν επεφταν θα επρεπε να ετοιμαζω τον ποπο μου. :01. Unsure:

----------


## mantus3

> οχι tad 
> απλα αρκετα καλα λιπαρα επερνα και καπως ετσι επεσαν .
> εκανα οτι ειπε ο isis  γιατι αλλιως ειχε πει αν δεν επεφταν θα επρεπε να ετοιμαζω τον ποπο μου.


τελικα θα μας πεις τι πηρες η θα μινει το τρελο μιστικο του αιωνα που μονο εσυ κ ο ισις ξερετε?

----------


## isis

.........

----------


## liosis

γεια σε ολλοθσ ..εχο μια απορια μολισ πινω πρωτεεινη εχο ενα μικρο πονο πολ μικρο αριστερα απτο στομαχι ειναι κατι σοβαρο ξερεισ κανεισ????? κ αιτιολογηση παρακαλω ομοσ ...

----------


## kyriakos23

να πας τουαλετα κ θα σ περασει :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## liosis

το σηκοτη π βρισκεται αριστερα η δεξια οποσ κοιταμε εναν ανθροπο κ ποθ ακριβοσ

----------


## Levrone

> το σηκοτη π βρισκεται αριστερα η δεξια οποσ κοιταμε εναν ανθροπο κ ποθ ακριβοσ


οπως τον κοιτας αριστερα. 

υπολογισε , θωρακας, απο κατω διαφραγμα και απο κατω συκωτι.

σε τι χρησιμευει αυτο που ρωτας?

----------


## Ballbreaker

> το σηκοτη π βρισκεται αριστερα η δεξια οποσ κοιταμε εναν ανθροπο κ ποθ ακριβοσ






> οπως τον κοιτας αριστερα. 
> 
> υπολογισε , θωρακας, απο κατω διαφραγμα και απο κατω συκωτι.
> 
> σε τι χρησιμευει αυτο που ρωτας?


Ισως θελει να πρήξει το συκώτι καποιου και ψαχνει να το βρει   :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## ioannis1

> το τρελό μυστικό του αιώνα θα μείνει.


παιδια τα καλα λιπαρα ω3,6 9 το σησαμελαιο,το μουρουνελαιο ,χολινη ινοσιτολη,φοσφολιπιδια,βιταμινες β,ε κανουν θαυματα στο συκωτι.ευχαριστω ισισ για τη βοηθεια. :03. Clap:

----------


## Levrone

> παιδια τα καλα λιπαρα ω3,6 9 το σησαμελαιο,το μουρουνελαιο ,χολινη ινοσιτολη,φοσφολιπιδια,βιταμινες β,ε κανουν θαυματα στο συκωτι.ευχαριστω ισισ για τη βοηθεια.


ναι ε? ευχαριστημενος δηλαδη? "δινει" καλες τιμες η χρηση αυτων?

----------


## thegravijia

> ναι ε? ευχαριστημενος δηλαδη? "δινει" καλες τιμες η χρηση αυτων?


σου κατεβαει τις τιμες ...
αλλα σου ανεβαζει κατι άλλο ...τα πολλα λιπαρα...
ανεβαζουν την τεστο αρα και το... :01. ROFL:

----------


## Levrone

> σου κατεβαει τις τιμες ...
> αλλα σου ανεβαζει κατι άλλο ...τα πολλα λιπαρα...
> ανεβαζουν την τεστο αρα και το...


βρε τι μαθαινει κανεις!!!!!!

----------


## ioannis1

> ναι ε? ευχαριστημενος δηλαδη? "δινει" καλες τιμες η χρηση αυτων?


ναι πεφτουν πολυ γρηγορα οι τρανσαμινασες..

----------


## isis

........

----------


## TEFAAtzis

Τις προαλλες εκανα εξετασεις και η μια απο τις τρανσαμινασις μου που ηταν λιγο ανεβασμενες οπως μου ειπε η μανα μου σημερα που μιλησαμε στο τηλεφωνο αν και οχι πανω απο το οριο.Να ανησυχω?Σκεφτομαι να ξανακανω σε κανα 2 βδομαδες που θα κατεβω στην Λαρισα μιας και δεν μου τις βγαλαν και ολες και να τις δειξω εκει σε εναν βιοχημικο γνωστο

----------


## narta

Οι τρανσαμινασες μπορει να ειναι ελφρως ανεβασμενες λογο μυικου τραυματος (πχ προπονηση). Αν ειναι εντος οριων δεν θα ανησυχουσα.

----------


## Exci

Να κανω μια ερωτηση. Πριν τις εξετασεις, προτεινεται να απεχει κανεις απο προπονηση? Και ποσο καλο ειναι να κανεις την εξεταση με μια εβδομαδα αποχη απο γυμναστηριο πχ? Με την εννοια οτι, δεν θα ειναι οι πραγματικες τιμες που ισχυουν στο σωμα την περιοδο που υπαρχει καποια εκγυμναση..

Γενικα, τι πρεπει να προσεξει κανεις στο timing, τις ημερες/ωρες πριν την εξεταση, απο αποψη διατροφης/προπονησης?

----------


## Ballbreaker

> Να κανω μια ερωτηση. Πριν τις εξετασεις, προτεινεται να απεχει κανεις απο προπονηση? Και ποσο καλο ειναι να κανεις την εξεταση με μια εβδομαδα αποχη απο γυμναστηριο πχ? Με την εννοια οτι, δεν θα ειναι οι πραγματικες τιμες που ισχυουν στο σωμα την περιοδο που υπαρχει καποια εκγυμναση..
> 
> Γενικα, τι πρεπει να προσεξει κανεις στο timing, τις ημερες/ωρες πριν την εξεταση, απο αποψη διατροφης/προπονησης?



Αυτα πρεπει να στα λενε απο το εργαστηριο.
Πχ οταν πας για χοληστερινη δεν πας το προηγουμενο βραδυ να φας μισο αρνι.
Ουτε ειναι καλο να κανεις αιματολογικες μετα απο μεθυσι.

Επισης να εχετε υποψη σας οτι δυστυχως για καθε εργαστηριο υπαρχει και αλλο αποτελεσμα!Οποτε εαν καποιο δεν σας βγαζει καλες τιμες, ψαχτε ενα με καλυτερες  :01. Razz:

----------


## thegravijia

> Αυτα πρεπει να στα λενε απο το εργαστηριο.
> Πχ οταν πας για χοληστερινη δεν πας το προηγουμενο βραδυ να φας μισο αρνι.
> Ουτε ειναι καλο να κανεις αιματολογικες μετα απο μεθυσι.
> 
> Επισης να εχετε υποψη σας οτι δυστυχως για καθε εργαστηριο υπαρχει και αλλο αποτελεσμα!Οποτε εαν καποιο δεν σας βγαζει καλες τιμες, ψαχτε ενα με καλυτερες


 γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ομως??

----------


## Levrone

εγω πιστευω οτι το ιδανικο ειναι να εχεις σταματησει την προπονηση ενα μικρο διαστηματακι και να κανεις μια καθαρη διατροφη (και με συμπληρωματα) και να πας για εξετασεις..

----------


## Levrone

> γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ομως??


καθε εργαστηριο εχει τα δικα του ορια χωρις μεγαλες διαφορες , αλλα οχι οτι αν κανεις στο ενα και εισαι εκτος οριων στο αλλο θα εισαι εντος οριων.

πιστευω πλακα κανει ο φιλος.

----------


## Exci

> εγω πιστευω οτι το ιδανικο ειναι να εχεις σταματησει την προπονηση ενα μικρο διαστηματακι και να κανεις μια καθαρη διατροφη (και με συμπληρωματα)


Nαι αλλα γιατι να το κανω αυτο? Με ενδιαφερει να δω τι τιμες ισχυουν στο σωμα μου ολο τον υπολοιπο χρονο που ασκουμαι, οχι τι θα γινοταν αν δεν πηγαινα γυμναστηριο  :01. Unsure:

----------


## thegravijia

> Nαι αλλα γιατι να το κανω αυτο? Με ενδιαφερει να δω τι τιμες ισχυουν στο σωμα μου ολο τον υπολοιπο χρονο που ασκουμαι, οχι τι θα γινοταν αν δεν πηγαινα γυμναστηριο


 πολλα θεσ εσυ :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

> Nαι αλλα γιατι να το κανω αυτο? Με ενδιαφερει να δω τι τιμες ισχυουν στο σωμα μου ολο τον υπολοιπο χρονο που ασκουμαι, οχι τι θα γινοταν αν δεν πηγαινα γυμναστηριο


γιατι ρε φιλε αν λογω προπονησης δεις μια τιμη ανεβασμενη (αυτο που λεμε πιο πανω) τι θα κανεις? θα τσαματησεις την προπονηση? αντιπροσωπευτικο για μενα ειναι να κανεις την καθημερινη σου διατροφη , με συμπληρωματα κανονικα , και να εχεις σταματησει ενα διαστημα απο προπονηση.

----------


## Ballbreaker

> Επισης να εχετε υποψη σας οτι δυστυχως για καθε εργαστηριο υπαρχει και αλλο αποτελεσμα!Οποτε εαν καποιο δεν σας βγαζει καλες τιμες, ψαχτε ενα με καλυτερες





> γιατι συμβαινει αυτο ομως??



Για να εχεις καλα και συγκρισιμα αποτελεσματα πρεπει να να πηγαινεις σε ενα "μαγαζι",και να ξερεις οτι αυτος ο ενας ειναι ΟΚ και δεν ειναι με τιποτα χειριστές ΙΕΚ Ξυνη και μηχανημα της πλακας ασυντηρητο απο τον καιρο του Νωε.
Η αποθέωση ειναι κατι εργαστηρια που ανηκουν σε ταμεια εργαζομενων σε τραπεζες (ΑΤΕ,Εθνικη κτλ),εκει εχουν περασει σε αλλο επιπεδο,μην περνατε ουτε απεξω εαν ανήκειτε σε αυτη την κατηγορια.

----------


## Geo84

Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ούτε πρέπει να φας ένα αρνί πριν την εξέταση αλλά ούτε να απέχεις από γυμναστήριο και να ρίξεις πρωτείνη κτλ βδομάδες πριν. Το θέμα είναι να δεις πως αντιδράει ο οργανισμός σου σε αυτά που θες να κάνεις.

----------


## Exci

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι ούτε πρέπει να φας ένα αρνί πριν την εξέταση αλλά ούτε να απέχεις από γυμναστήριο και να ρίξεις πρωτείνη κτλ βδομάδες πριν. Το θέμα είναι να δεις πως αντιδράει ο οργανισμός σου σε αυτά που θες να κάνεις.


Εμμ, ακριβως  :01. Unsure:  Οι υπολοιποι τι λετε?

Σε αυτο που λες λεβρον, φυσικα και θα μειωσω τη γυμναστικη αν δω οτι καποια τιμη ξεφευγει πολυ απο τα φυσιολογικα (για εναν αθλητη, οχι φυσιολογικα γενικα).

----------


## thegravijia

]τρανσηναμιναση AST(SGOT):48 <37
τρανσηναμιναση ALT (SGPT): 103 <42

οι υπολοιπες τιμες ειναι οκ

ιsis μηπως ξερεις τι μπορει να με πηραζει και ανεβαινουν συνεχεια οι τιμες...???

την προηγουμενη φορα επερνα και γαλα γαιδουραγκαφου κανα μηνα πριν κανω εξετασεις ...
τα λιπαρα τα κρατησα τα ιδια - δηλ τρωγα ιδιες ποσοτητες οπως την προηγουμεη φορα που ειχαμε πει...
καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να παιζει?

----------


## vagg

ελα μωρε μην αγχωνεσε...κρατας ψιλα ρελαντι :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## isis

.........

----------


## thegravijia

> αποκλείεται να κράτησες όλα αυτά τα λιπαρά τα ίδια και συγχρόνως να έτρωγες και να έπαιρνες και συμπληρώματα πρωτεΐνης , θα είχες πάρει καμιά εικοσαριά κιλά , όσο προπόνηση και να έκανες. Τώρα δε ξέρω τι κάνεις και τι παίρνεις , πάντως και τη προηγούμενη φορά , από όσο είδα σε άλλο topic , κάπνιζες κάτι περίεργα και βέβαια δεν έτυχε να το αναφέρεις. Με τη τακτική αυτή , πως θα καταλάβει κάποιος τι γίνεται? Σε πειράζει κάτι που ενδεχομένως έχουν κάποια συμπλρώματα? Σου ανεβάζει τις τιμές η προπόνηση και αν ναι , πόσο , ώστε να πεις ότι είναι φυσιολογικό , αν και αμφιβάλλω ότι μία προπόνηση χωρίς χημικά θα μπορεί να σου ανεβάζει τόσο τις τιμές? Στις ανεβάζουν τα περίεργα που καπνίζεις? 
> 
> Τελικά τι συμβαίνει? Είναι κάποιο από τα τρία ή συνδυασμός από τα τρία παραπάνω ή κανένα από αυτά και παίρνεις τίποτα άλλο?


δεν καπνιζω ουτε πινω διαφορα...αυτα εχω χρονια να τα κανω...
δευτερον μια καθε 2μηνο μπορει να κανω 1 τσιγαρο..αυτα που πουλαν στα περιπτερα...μην παρεξηγουμαστε..
να τα λιπαρα σχεδον τα ιδια...
...
εγω αναρωτιεμαι..
μηπως εχει προβλημα το οργανο? αν και εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις
μηπως φταιει η διατροφη ? αν και δεν κανω υπερβολες πλεον 6 γευματα 30γρ,πρωτιενης.
η μηπως φταει παλι το συμπληρωμα?

----------


## vagg

ισισ δεν παιζει απο τη γυμναστικη να του ανεβαινουν λιγο οι τιμεσ και να μην ειναι προβλημα;;;

----------


## Levrone

Βασιλη παιρνω συνολικα 6 30αρια γευματα , χωρις να μετραω τα αμινοξεα μετα την προπονηση , χωρις να μετραω τη γλουταμινη, χωρις να μετραω τα bcaa..

ειδες τις τιμες μου..

----------


## thegravijia

> Βασιλη παιρνω συνολικα 6 30αρια γευματα , χωρις να μετραω τα αμινοξεα μετα την προπονηση , χωρις να μετραω τη γλουταμινη, χωρις να μετραω τα bcaa..
> 
> ειδες τις τιμες μου..


 
γιατρε τρωω 6 γευματα 30γρ. ειδες τις τιμες μου...χωρις αμινοξιδια κτλ

----------


## sctp

Δε νομιζω η πρωτεινη να δημιουργει προβληματα με τις τρανσαμινασες..εγω παιζω απο 200-250gr/d και ολες ειναι φυσιολογικες.Οταν ειχα ομως τις πετρες στη χολη ηταν παντα λιγο τσιμπιμενες για αυτο λεω κανε εναν υπερηχο να δεις γενικοτερα αν παιζει τπτ και στη συνεχεια κοψιμο τα συμπληρωματα για κανα 2μηνο.(ελπιζω να εκανες τις εξετασεις αφου ξεκουραστηκες 3-4 μερες,αν και παλι ειναι αρκετα ψηλα)  :01. Sad:

----------


## thegravijia

> Δε νομιζω η πρωτεινη να δημιουργει προβληματα με τις τρανσαμινασες..εγω παιζω απο 200-250gr/d και ολες ειναι φυσιολογικες.Οταν *ειχα ομως τις πετρες στη χολη ηταν παντα λιγο τσιμπιμενες* για αυτο λεω κανε εναν υπερηχο να δεις γενικοτερα αν παιζει τπτ και στη συνεχεια κοψιμο τα συμπληρωματα για κανα 2μηνο.(ελπιζω να εκανες τις εξετασεις αφου ξεκουραστηκες 3-4 μερες,αν και παλι ειναι αρκετα ψηλα)


ναι ρε φιλε σημερα που το συζηταγα με ενα γιατρο ..μου το πεταξε και αυτο.
τι εξετασεις κανω για να βρω πετρα στην χολη και πως αντιμετωπιζεται????
υπαρχουν τιποτα συπτωματα αμα εχεις πετρα στην χολη??

----------


## RAMBO

παντοσ απο οτι ξερω τα νεφρα ζοριζονται πανω απο 300 γρ την μερα πρωτεινη. :05. Biceps:

----------


## sctp

> ναι ρε φιλε σημερα που το συζηταγα με ενα γιατρο ..μου το πεταξε και αυτο.
> τι εξετασεις κανω για να βρω πετρα στην χολη και πως αντιμετωπιζεται????
> υπαρχουν τιποτα συπτωματα αμα εχεις πετρα στην χολη??


Συνηθως μετα απο γευμα με πολλα λιπαρα ισως εχεις καποια ενοχληση στο στομαχι(εχω ειχα δυσπεψια ιδιαιτερη) η καποιο πονο στην δεξια πλευρα κοντα στο θωρακα η ακομα και πονο στην πλατη(μιλαω για τους δικους μου πονους περιπου),οσο αναφορα τον υπερηχο εχω την εντυπωση οτι ανω-κατω κοιλιας σε τσεκαρει παντου(αυτο να το επιβεβαιωσεις).Ημουν τελιως ασυμπτωματικος και εγω εκτος απο τις τρανσαμινασες μεχρι που μια νυχτα ηπια λιγο γαλα με χαμηλα λιπαρα το βραδυ και στις 6 το πρωι δε μπορουσα να αναπνευσω απο τον πονο  :01. Razz: ..ειχαν αποφασισει οι πετρες να φυγουν μονες τους  :05. Biceps:

----------


## isis

.......

----------


## anjelica

> ναι ρε φιλε σημερα που το συζηταγα με ενα γιατρο ..μου το πεταξε και αυτο.
> τι εξετασεις κανω για να βρω πετρα στην χολη και πως αντιμετωπιζεται????
> υπαρχουν τιποτα συπτωματα αμα εχεις πετρα στην χολη??


πονους στη πλατη και θωρακα συνειθως.Γιατι δεν πας σε γιατρο?Ξεκινα απο ενα παθολογο.

----------


## thegravijia

> Από τη στιγμή που έκανες υπέρηχο ανω και κάτω κοιλίας , ο μοναδικός τρόπος αν θέλεις να βρεις τι φταίει , είναι να πειραματιστείς.
> Καταρχήν πρέπει να αποκατασταθούν οι τιμές στα φυσιολογικά πλαίσια. Οπότε σταματάς προπόνηση και συμπληρώματα και παίρνεις τα λιπαρά σου. Μόλις οι τιμές είναι εντός ορίων , τότε ξεκινάς : 
> 
> Το πρώτο μήνα μπαίνεις στη προπόνηση εντατικά , χωρίς να χρησιμοποιείς τίποτα ούτε τα λιπαρά σου και κάνεις εξετάσεις.
> Αν οι τιμές ανέβουν σημειώνεις την άνοδο και συνεχίζεις άλλο ένα μήνα με πολύ εντατική προπόνηση και επαναλαμβάνεις τις εξετάσεις. Αν οι τιμές έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί , τότε εκείνο είναι το σημείο που ανεβαίνουν οι τρανσαμινάσες λόγω προπόνησης , αν ανεβαίνουν. Αν βλέπεις ότι συνεχίζουν να ανεβαίνουν κάνεις για άλλο ένα μήνα τη προπόνησή σου και επαναλαμβάνεις τις εξετάσεις , μέχρι να δεις μία σταθερότητα , για να βγάλεις συμπεράσματα 
> Στη συνέχεια , επί ένα μήνα εξακολουθείς να προπονείσαι εντατικά και χρησιμοποιείς τη πρωτεΐνη που έπαιρνες , αν οι τιμές σημειώσουν άνοδο αξιολογήσιμη , τότε λυπάμαι κάτι έχει το σκεύασμα.
> 
> Πάντως αυτή η αύξηση στα ένζυμα αμφιβάλλω , κατά πόσο προέρχεται από τη προπόνηση.


thanks 
και εγω κατι τετοιο σκεφτομουν να κανω.

angelica εχω παει σε γιατρους / σημερα μαλιστα μιλησα με εναν και τα βαλαμε κατω ολα..
εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις και ειναι οκ.,οσον αφορα την λειτουργια των οργανων και γενικα καποιο προβλημα,,,οποτε ειναι εξωγενης παραγοντας κατι που τρωω η πινω..
θα το βρω δν αγχωνομαι...απλα θα πειραματιστω λιγο...και θα μου παρει λιγο καιρο...

----------


## savage

περαστικα ρε μαγκα!!! ευχομαι να μην ειναι τιποτα κ σε κανα 3μηνο να γελαμε κ να λεμε"ρε μαλακες θυμαστε που λεγαμε οτι μπορει να'χω πετρα στη χολη???χαχαχαχα".
Παντως σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.Οταν κατι δεν παει καλα με την υγεια,σου φταινε ολα!!!!Σπυρακι βγαζεις απο τσιμπημα κουνουπιου κ λες"πωπω τι εχω ρε πουστη???".Το εχω παθει.Γινεσαι καχυποπτος με ολα μετα!!!Ευχομαι οπως ειπα να μην εχεις τιποτα σοβαρο :08. Toast:

----------


## Geo84

> περαστικα ρε μαγκα!!! ευχομαι να μην ειναι τιποτα κ σε κανα 3μηνο να γελαμε κ να λεμε"ρε μαλακες θυμαστε που λεγαμε οτι μπορει να'χω πετρα στη χολη???χαχαχαχα".



 :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Για να σας κάνω μια ερώτηση μήπως και μπορειτε να μου δωσετε καμια συμβουλη παραπανω.
Εχθές το μεσημερακι ενω οδηγουσα το αμαξι, μου ήρθε η ανάγκη για να ουρίσω.
Ε επειδη ήμουν μπλεγμένος σε κίνηση και μεσα στη πολη το καθυστερισα κανενα μισαωρο μέχρι που σε καποια φάση ένιωσα μια ενοχληση στα νεφρα. Μετα απο 2-3 λεπτα σταματησα, ξελαφρωσα και οκ... Παρατηρω ομως πως ακομη νιωθω μια μικρη ενοχληση στα νεφρα, όχι πως ποναω ή κάτι τέτοιο, απλά "τα νιωθω".
Γενικά πίνω αρκετο νερο, απο χθες το αυξησα, ειπα και για 2-3 μερες αναλογως πως θα παει να κόψω την πρωτεινη, τη whey τελειως και να ριξω και αρκετα αυτη απ τη τροφη. Πέρνω 200+γρ τη μερα, ~3γρ/κιλο αλιπης μαζας. Πολύ αλλά όχι παρατραβηγμένο νομίζω..
Για τη κρεατινη εχω εναν ενδιασμο, είμαι προς το τελος του κυκλου, καμια βδομαδα εχω ακόμα και δε θελω να χαλασω τον κυκλο..
Αν κάνω εξετάσεις τώρα μάλλον θα τρομάξω με αυτά που θα δω οπότε θέλω να το αποφύγω, βέβαια δε ξερω αν ειναι σώφρον να τις αποφύγω. Υπολογιζα να κάνω σε κανένα μήνα, μετα τον κυκλο της κρεατινης, να "καθαρισω" μια και μετα.

Όποια συμβουλή-πρόταση δεκτή.


Υ.Γ. Να πω οτι κάτι ανάλογο είχα νιώσει στα νεφρά 1-2 φορες χειμώνα πανω στη μηχανή όταν είχε πολύ κρύο. Πάνε χρόνια βέβαια.

----------


## Levrone

Δηλαδη Στελιο νιωθεις πονο στους νεφρους? το οτι ειχες ωρα να πας τουαλετα δε μου λεει κατι αλλα για ξηγησου λιγο πιο πολυ..

----------


## mantus3

ποσοτητα ηταν περιορισμενη? τα ουρα ειχαν χρωμα?

----------


## Levrone

μα τωρα πονος στους νεφρους απο την πολλη πρωτεινη (ενταξει δεν πηρες και τρελη ποσοτητα, πηρες μια ποσοτητα που πανω κατω παιρνουμε ολοι) νομιζω δεν εχει να κανει..σε πολλες περιπτωσεις ο πονος εκει ειναι μυοσκελετικος. 

και μαλιστα κραταει και μερες. δηλαδη μπορει να σε πιασει και να σε ποναει το σημειο εκει 3-4 μερες.. 

αλλα οχι τωρα πως φταιει η whey,τωρα κρεατινη δε χρησιμοποιω, δεν ξερω.

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Είπα οτι είχα ώρα να παω τουαλετα γιατι τοτε ξεκινησε η ενοχληση.
Όχι κανένα άλλο συμπτωμα, χρωμα ουρων κανονικο,  διαφανο κιτρινοπο. Ποσοτητα οπως πάντα. Δε ξέρω Κώστα αν μπορώ να το πω πόνο, δεν ειναι πονος, είναι απλα μια ενόχληση. Θα πίνω περισσότερο νερο αυτες τις μέρες, θα περιορισω και την πρωτεινη μου για 2-3 μερες και θα δω πως θα παει. Αν και δε πολυανησυχω. Μάλλον δεν ειναι τπτ. Μακάρι να μην είναι τπτ...
Η μόνη διαφορα που εχω παρατηρησει είναι η πιο συχνη ανάγκη για τουαλετα. Αυτό απο χθες. Αλλα απο χθες ανέβασα το νερο που πίνω άρα δικαιολογείται.

----------


## AVSS

> Είπα οτι είχα ώρα να παω τουαλετα γιατι τοτε ξεκινησε η ενοχληση.
> Όχι κανένα άλλο συμπτωμα, χρωμα ουρων κανονικο,  διαφανο κιτρινοπο. Ποσοτητα οπως πάντα. Δε ξέρω Κώστα αν μπορώ να το πω πόνο, δεν ειναι πονος, είναι απλα μια ενόχληση. Θα πίνω περισσότερο νερο αυτες τις μέρες, θα περιορισω και την πρωτεινη μου για 2-3 μερες και θα δω πως θα παει. Αν και δε πολυανησυχω. Μάλλον δεν ειναι τπτ. Μακάρι να μην είναι τπτ...
> Η μόνη διαφορα που εχω παρατηρησει είναι η πιο συχνη ανάγκη για τουαλετα. Αυτό απο χθες. Αλλα απο χθες ανέβασα το νερο που πίνω άρα δικαιολογείται.


Πιες μπυρα για λιγες μερες,ειναι καλο "φαρμακο" για τα νεφρα οταν μαζευουν αμμο η πετρες και φυσικα πολυ νερο.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> παιδες εκανα εξετασεις για το συκωτι και τα νεφρα και βγηκαν στο συκωτι στα ορια οι τρισαμινασης και στα νεφρα ολιγα λευκωματα,
>  ξερει κανεις τι ειναι τα λευκωματα στα νεφρα ??...
> ειχα κανει και ξανα εξετασεις πριν 8 μηνες και παλι ηταν τσιμπημενες οι τρισαμηνασεις με τη διαφορα οτι τοτε δεν χρησιμοποιουσα δεξτροζη ενω τωρα χρησιμοποιω..
> 
> 
> οι γιατροι απεδωσαν τα αποτελεσματα στη διατροφη που ακολουθω και στα συμπληρωματα...
> 
> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?   
> 
> περιμενω λυσεις απο τους ειδικους πανω στο θεμα..


τα χαμηλά λευκώματα συμβαίνουν στον υποσιτισμό.η δίαιτα που ακολουθείς κάθε άλλο παρά αυτό είναι,συνεπώς τα λευκώματα σου είναι ανεβασμένα.η λευκωματουρία υποδηλώνει νεφρωσικό σύνδρομο,αφού υπό φυσιολογικές συνθήκες οι νεφροί δεν αφήσουν τα λευκώματα να διηθηθούν από το σπείραμα.

----------

